# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Чтение форума с мобильного устройства

## Radha-namini dd

У меня с телефона с Оперы-мини сайт теперь не открывается. Уже давно, может быть, полтора-два месяца как.
Иногда по ссылке как-то могу перейти на мобильную версию, но там только одна страница, на которую ссылка ведет. Никуда больше не могу перейти.

А если просто ввести адрес форума, то появляется белая страница на которой две строчки тарабарщины в непонятной кодировке. 

Мне было удобно пользоваться с телефона. В поездках, и вообще, когда компа нет под рукой...

----------


## Эдвард

> Прошу прощения, это я как раз про форум писала.


Я проверил форум с мобильного устройства с оперой-мини, форум открылся корректно. И с эмулятора тоже: http://www.opera.com/developer/tools/mini/

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Странно... Вот прямо сейчас посмотрела. У меня открывается мобильная версия, в которой у всех многостраничных тем можно загрузить только первую.Нет ссылок для перехода на другие страницы. 
При попытке загрузить полную версию загружается белый экран и три строчки абракадабры в непонятной кодировке. А раньше всегда пользовалась полной версией. 
Почти перестала заходить на форум. С компа некогда совершенно. А с телефона тоже теперь не получается...

----------


## Эдвард

Даже не знаю как вам помочь...

Может кто-то из преданных, кто тоже заходит с мобильных устройств, написать работает ли у него? 

Понять бы - это нечто массовое или только у вас  :smilies:

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

Опера мини на айфоне. всё работает. правда не вводил свои имя и пароль.
разделы открываются, много-страничные темы тоже.
По умолчанию форум грузится в мобильном стиле (кстати его надо немного подредактировать)

Может стоит обновить версию мобильной оперы?
Или хотя бы напишите какой версией пользуетесь и на каком устройстве.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Возможно... У меня Alcatel OT990 а версия оперы 6,5
Пошла искать более свежую версию

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Ну вот, загрузила последнюю версию - 7.5.3
В мобильной версии появились картинки. Но все темы так же ограничены одной страницей, а на переходе на полную версию та же песня - три строчки кракозябр на белом фоне...
Не судьба... Меньше в инете надо зависать, видимо.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

У меня на девайсе имени неизвестного китайца Андроид 2.2 и там миниОпера 6.5
Всё нормально работает.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> В мобильной версии появились картинки. Но все темы так же ограничены одной страницей, а на переходе на полную версию та же песня - три строчки кракозябр на белом фоне...


кстати можете с большого компьютера и посмотреть как должна мобильная тема работать. В левом нижнем углу страницы есть выпадающий список выбора темы оформления. Выбирайте мобильный стиль. Именно так и отображается форум в Опере мини. Можете там увидеть где выбор страниц в многостраничной теме. У вас так же отображается на телефоне?

----------

